# Meat Mixer Advice



## tripleq (Dec 26, 2016)

Hey guys, Im thinking of buying a meat mixer, I am doing 30 to 40 lbs of poultry a month for the raw dog food thing, plus hamburger for me and I hope to start doing sausage .

Im zeroing in on the LEM tilting mixers and they come in two sizes, 25 & 50 pounders.  Here is my question, Im wondering if working with 40+ pounds of ground meat at once is a bit much and would I be better off working two 20 lbs batches?  

And do the larger mixers work well with smaller amounts?

wb


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 26, 2016)

TQ, I have a cabelas 50# mixer(non tilt). I don't think it mixes well without at least 20# in it.


----------



## rca dog (Dec 26, 2016)

I have a 20 lb Cabela's mixer.  It works pretty good, and does okay on my normal 10 lb batches too.  It will work even better once I get rid of the suction cup feet and screw it to a board that I can clamp to the table.


----------



## tripleq (Dec 30, 2016)

I went with the cabelas, worked like a champ.













20161230_132730.jpg



__ tripleq
__ Dec 30, 2016


















20161230_132736 - Copy.jpg



__ tripleq
__ Dec 30, 2016


















20161230_140219.jpg



__ tripleq
__ Dec 30, 2016


----------



## rca dog (Dec 30, 2016)

Nice !  I'd like it if mine was powered.


----------

